# My new sig



## p1ngpong (Oct 26, 2008)

My new sig is awesome and makes me go  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here it is! 







My old sig is also pure epic win! 






Please leave your comments of congratulations and praise of my amazing talent below!


----------



## da_head (Oct 26, 2008)

lol nicely done.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 26, 2008)

You know my opinion on your photoshopping!!! (or should I say photoshop1ngponging?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Great one my friend!!


----------



## Gore (Oct 26, 2008)

New Sig-
HUGE SUCCESS


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 26, 2008)

Gore said:
			
		

> New Sig-
> HUGE SUCCESS



Thanks man!

Im surrounded by hot womens in it!


----------



## jabjab (Oct 27, 2008)

prefer other one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



this one is nicely done but the way its side on ruins it abit.
No pics where 'players' are in say the top left then perspective opens out the table so the diceseseseseses are in the centre-bottom right area?
head looks a touch low on the shoulders too (or maybe its just the colours) but its fun.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 2, 2008)

LMFAO!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Omg that is so funny!


Great job!


----------

